# Okay, so what do we know about Mike Resnick?



## delericho (Feb 18, 2011)

I notice that the new Santiago Adventure Path is based on the works of Mike Resnick. I'm afraid that's not a name I'm familiar with, so does someone want to fill me in?

(Also, "Adventure Path"? I thought EN Publishing called them "Campaign Sagas"?  )


----------



## Morrus (Feb 18, 2011)

The Santiago website is now live, so you can grab some info there. We'll be adding more info over the next few weeks.


----------



## Retreater (Feb 19, 2011)

Does ENWorld have any plans to publish the novels. It seems that the source material is out of print on Amazon.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 19, 2011)

No, we have RPG rights, not novel rights. Apparently, partly due to being optioned for a Hollywood movie, Mike Resnick's arrangement with his current publisher has come to an end and the rights have reverted to him, but I'm sure they'll be picked up again soon.

The novels are available in eBook form in various places, and we'll be publishing links to those places as a courtesy to Mr. Resnick as the website is developed. Though I'll ask him if he has any interest in EN World selling his novels in eBook/PDF/print-on-demand format as an extra outlet (not that we can compete with the larger outlets, or have any intention of doing so - more as a convenience for you guys).  I don't know what he'll say, or what arrangement he'd like to make if any, so no promises.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 19, 2011)

BTW, I just checked with him, and he says you can grab the books at Amazon Kindle, Barnes and Noble's e-book section, Apple's iBookstore, and Kobobooks.  He also says that if you want to buy 'em directly off him for $6.25, his PayPal address is mike-resnick@abooks.com and specify whether you want .mobi or epub format (note that the latter is a private transaction, nothing to do with EN World).


----------



## TarionzCousin (Mar 4, 2011)

wikipedia said:
			
		

> Resnick has been nominated for 34 Hugo Awards -- a record for writers -- and won five times. Except for 1999 and 2003, he has received at least one nomination every year to date since 1989.



There are currently 56 copies of Santiago for sale at [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Santiago-Myth-Future-Mike-Resnick/dp/0812522567/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1299266382&sr=8-1"]Amazon.com[/ame].


----------



## Morrus (Mar 4, 2011)

We will be serializing _Santiago_ (the novel, not the AP) and _The Return of Santiago_ online later this year.


----------



## malcolm_n (Mar 5, 2011)

Morrus said:


> We will be serializing _Santiago_ (the novel, not the AP) and _The Return of Santiago_ online later this year.



Now that's cool.


----------



## DethStruck (Mar 17, 2011)

I've read several of his early books, Santiago included. I loved them then and I am quite excited to see Santiago being brought out of "retirement".


----------



## Dragonhelm (Mar 20, 2011)

I bought Kindle editions of the two Santiago books just because of the adventure paths.  Now I need time to read them.

There's just the two, right?


----------

